# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Crimbo Special airs...........

## xCharliex

As Bad Girls Christmas Special was confirmed. It Is due to air Wednesday 21st Dec. 9:00pm - 10:30pm

I cant wait   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cheers for that Charlie!  :Smile:  Can't wait either!   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

what a day! the day i break up from college! so what a way to kick off my festive season!

i half wished it would be put on the 23rd...as a birthday treat for me but aww well

and its 1 and a half hours long! yay!   :Cheer:

----------


## Jojo

Cheers for that Charlie *runs away to write date in diary*

----------


## xCharliex

Hehe, no worries peeps, im really looking forward to it! i must keep reminding myself incase i forget but that would be really bad of me if i forgot!!! i wont though im such a loyal fan lol

----------


## Jojo

I bet I will forget Charlie - you know what I am like lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I bet I will forget Charlie - you know what I am like lol


You probably won't because it'll be advertised on ITV loads  :Smile:  lol

----------


## Jojo

> You probably won't because it'll be advertised on ITV loads  lol


Anything is possible in my condition Chris - I forgot a program was on the day after Charlie reminded me lol - me brain is all mush  :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

> Anything is possible in my condition Chris - I forgot a program was on the day after Charlie reminded me lol - me brain is all mush


Lol oh yeah! Well we will have to remind each other

----------


## pinkles14

Thanks for posting carnt wait to watch it

----------


## Bryan

ive set a reminder on the calender...

----------


## hazey

I have definenately written this on my calender,at least that is something to look forward to,as xmas is usually repeats repeats.

----------


## xCharliex

Well the Bad Girls official website has been updated and it seems the air date is not the 21st as i had been told but infact the *19th!*

_There's spooky goings on at Larkhall as the staff and inmates of G-Wing find themselves snowed in

Although Joy is determined to get everyone in a Christmas mood, no-one is prepared for what happens next - will the inmates and screws survive the night?_

----------


## Bryan

oh great! monday night is explorers so i cant see it!   :Angry:

----------


## Siobhan

excellent I won't miss it.. I am off to Germany on the 22nd so what a night I am going to have before it

----------


## Bryan

> excellent I won't miss it.. I am off to Germany on the 22nd so what a night I am going to have before it


are you gone for christmas Siobhan or will you be back by then?

----------


## Siobhan

> are you gone for christmas Siobhan or will you be back by then?


gone til the 29th of December but I have my sisters/mother and brothers taping eastender, corrie and any other show I might miss..

----------


## Bryan

> gone til the 29th of December but I have my sisters/mother and brothers taping eastender, corrie and any other show I might miss..


aww kule! so how come ya going to germany? holiday or to see friends/relatives?

----------


## hazey

> Well the Bad Girls official website has been updated and it seems the air date is not the 21st as i had been told but infact the *19th!*
> 
> _There's spooky goings on at Larkhall as the staff and inmates of G-Wing find themselves snowed in
> 
> Although Joy is determined to get everyone in a Christmas mood, no-one is prepared for what happens next - will the inmates and screws survive the night?_


 I got Xmas tv choice today and it confirms Bad Girls is on the 19th December at 9pm till10.30 pm. oh I am so looking forward to this, I was given series one on dvd,so I have been getting my fix of bad girls.

----------


## Debs

will have to get my xmas tv guide and start ringing evrything i wanna watch, this will be one of the first that i ring

----------


## mikepemb

> oh great! monday night is explorers so i cant see it!


Dont worry its repeated on itv2 at 9 pm on xmas eve  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> Dont worry its repeated on itv2 at 9 pm on xmas eve


oh i say thats very festive! i may will be watching that instead...

----------


## julied137

it is actually on 19th Dec so it says in Whats on TV mag

----------


## hazey

> it is actually on 19th Dec so it says in Whats on TV mag


 please read other posts first I have already posted this information.

----------


## Siobhan

> aww kule! so how come ya going to germany? holiday or to see friends/relatives?


sorry for delay.. going to germany as my son's dad is german and his parent haven't seen Ben since he was 3 weeks old. and it is a change of scene

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i saw a clip for it. It looks really good can't wait to see it.

----------


## sheilamarie

> yeah i saw a clip for it. It looks really good can't wait to see it.


Where did you see the clip on the tv or on the comp?????????????? :S

----------


## xCharliex

> Where did you see the clip on the tv or on the comp?????????????? :S


Its been on the TV a few times now

----------


## sheilamarie

> Its been on the TV a few times now


ok thanks

----------


## xCharliex

If you want to know some good Bad Girls websites then let me know, theres 2 great ones i know of and go on, one has interview clips, etc

----------


## Lindy

The pre-view looks excellent, i can't wait.

----------


## Chris_2k11

"And I don't see what you find so funny!"

"You would if you had a mirror infront of you!"

Typical Nat!   :Lol:

----------


## Tamzi

I don't normally watch Bad Girls, but I decided to tune in as it was getting good reviews. Definetely worth it
xxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I don't normally watch Bad Girls, but I decided to tune in as it was getting good reviews. Definetely worth it
> xxx


Very far fetched but fab!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

was bad girls on tonight??? and if so i ant believe i missed it!! darn my poorly child needing my attention LOL

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was tonight debs!

----------


## Debs

omg! is it being repeated?? it better be!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Not that I know of debs!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Debs

> Not that I know of debs!


 
 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   oh great!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*hides from debs*   :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Bloody excellent me and my dad were on the edge of our seat, top notch stuff made me jump made me laugh my head of.

----------


## Siobhan

Was really good stuff but very OTT in parts... that woman was a freaky, scared me stupid

----------


## soapyclean

It was OTT in alot of places, although it was good over all I expected alot more to it rather than it be so disjointed in places, and a WHOLE load of questions need answering. Like how Buxton got Madeline? to the staff showers as they are closed off by the gate, she didn't get the keys off the screw.
Can't wait to see BUxton get another good kicking instead of trying too be another Shell Dockley, she was a better cow than Buxton could ever be she annoys me to no end.

----------


## xCharliex

Well after watching that episode i dont know where the old Bad Girls has gone. Some bits were good, well more like funny but the majority was bloody rubbish!

The exorcism was so unbelievable it was a joke, i have no idea why they even put tat in it. 

The only bits i actually liked was Phyl and Boddybag, and the nutty woman who i thought acted really well. 

I do hope Series 8 is not going to be anything like last nites ep, im quite disappointed. If that made it a bit more believable it would have been great.

----------


## hazey

> Well after watching that episode i dont know where the old Bad Girls has gone. Some bits were good, well more like funny but the majority was bloody rubbish!
> 
> The exorcism was so unbelievable it was a joke, i have no idea why they even put tat in it. 
> 
> The only bits i actually liked was Phyl and Boddybag, and the nutty woman who i thought acted really well. 
> 
> I do hope Series 8 is not going to be anything like last nites ep, im quite disappointed. If that made it a bit more believable it would have been great.


 I totally agree with you, I am a big fan of bad girls, I was so dissappointed with the whole show it was utter rubbish,a waste of 1 and a half hours, series 8 has got to be better than this surely, as for the rats, so stupid the one in the bag just wanted to play. SCARED I thought it was funny, as in the whole thing was a JOKE.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xCharliex

Poeple are talking about it on badgirlsonline and everyone is syaing how great it is, and the fact it wasnt meant to be a serious ep, just a spoof, yeah i can see it was a spoof, but it was just really stupid! I mean fair enough spoofs arent meant to be believable but it was more or less a joke. 

I want the old Bad Girls to come back, the gritty and serious episodes, its never gonna be the same again! and its my fav show

----------


## hazey

It my fav show too. spoof or not, I must be getting old, cos I still thought it was RUBBISH

----------


## Johnny Allen

I thought is was good fun, yes I prefer serious issues in Bad Girls but as it was I found the christmas special good entertainment, Bodybag and Phyl were hilarious together

----------


## Liverpool Red

The Christmas special was first class i really enjoyed it   :Thumbsup:

----------


## willsmummy

I was quite disappointed by it too to be honest. More gritty stories please!

----------


## shannisrules

i thought it was excellent loved the play at the end very hilarious

----------


## Bree

i loved the xmas eppie the poor chaplin that women was just freaky and plain evil and mental nat is sick in the head poor juile j and julie s i thought they really acted well i now cant wait for the next seires

----------


## Abi

I htought it was a bit boring myself.......

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i expected the christmas special to be brilliant but it wasnt as good as i expected but i still enjoyed it

----------


## xxvikkixx

It was alright but bad girls is getting too unbelievable now, it was much better the first few series, i still love it anyway though lol :P

----------


## anthony4real

yeah i thought it was getting a bit unbeliveable too
like when julie j stabbed herself and she was alrite and fit as a fiddle in no time
but when dennis got stabbed in eastenders he died!

 :Ponder:

----------

